# Schedule-SE



## aawasthi001 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello,

I am a US citizen living overseas. In 2011, I was self-employed in Canada, and just noticed that my accountant put $0 for both (line # 27, 56) of 1040, even though on schedule-SE (line # 5: $3000; # 6: $1500). Any idea why he would do that?

Points:
- I use 1116 every year
- I did make contributions for CPP on self-employment earnings (i.e. Canadian version of social security on self-employed earnings)

Thanks
Anupam


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you're paying "social security" in Canada, I'd bet that the social security treaty allows you to do that. Yes, you're "self employed" but you're covered through your country of residence. (Doesn't work that way for all countries, but check the social security treaty between the US and Canada - if you dare. It's really boring reading!)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## aawasthi001 (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes, Canada-US social security treaty might be saving me from paying dual SE taxes. Thanks


----------

